# Penguin Guide to Recordings.................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Are they not updating yearly anymore?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Itullian said:


> Are they not updating yearly anymore?


Apparently not...

http://theclassicalreview.com/cds-d...-to-present-1000-finest-classical-recordings/


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Good info. I'll have to see that book...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Aw, no more Rosettes? I always like that feature. I didn't always agree with it, but I always liked it.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, Penguin was the best of the books that I saw. It did have a disgusting British bias (Gardiner=God), but it had by far the most info. Grammophone is a joke, with 1 or 2 recommendations for each work, and then a list of 10 or so for the most famous ones. 

Dubal only recommends a couple of recordings for the most famous works, though I trust him more than anyone. 

The NPR guide is good, but it doesn't cover nearly enough works, let along enough recordings. The 1001 Recordings You Must Hear Before You Die is arbitrary about 70% the time - or perhaps it simply indulges in that flamboyant idiosyncrasy that we know so well.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I just don't see much benefit derived from these things. Payola and crotchity bias undermines all intent for a proper job.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I liked the Penguin Guide because I could usually deduce from the description of the performance whether I would like it or not. I didn't pay a lot of attention to the stars and rosettes. It's always more helpful when a reviewer is identified. Then you can use reviews of recordings you know to help figure out ones you don't.


----------

